# iPod connecté sans fil au système de son?



## jf420 (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod vidéo 30 Gig que je connecte sur un système de son BOSE companion 3.
J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un dispositif me permettant de connecter le tout sans fil (et non par ondes FM). De cette manière je pourrais, le iPod à la main, contrôler la musique de n'importe où dans la maison. Il me semble que Belkin a déjà fait un truc du genre...
Merci!

JF420


----------



## jf420 (2 Juillet 2009)

Je me répond à moi même un an plus tard...

Ayant passé du iPod classic au iPod touch, le problème est magnifiquement réglé. 

Solution: on branche l'ordinateur sur le système de son et on se connecte à l'itunes de l'ordinateur à distance avec l'iPod touch via l'application «remote».

Dossier clos.


----------

